# How To Switch Filters Without Having To Recycle The Tank?



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

So my new filter came in, but what I didn't think of when ordering it was that my current filter(which is old and slowly dying) and the new one have different filter media







the current one is one of the ones where you stack the sponge and carbon packet, and the new one is one of the aqueon quiet flows that has the dual carbon packet inserts. How could I switch the filters without the tank needing to recycle and keeping the water parameters as best as possible?
Thanks









Both filters wont fit with the hood on the tank, I already tried that thinking I could leave the old one on while the new one starts building up its bacteria colony


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Install the new filter, and you will have to find a way to fit your "old" filter media behind the new stuff and stack it up. After a few weeks, you can remove it and go on with your new setup.


----------



## AggyAgathor (May 24, 2014)

so pretty much stick my old media in my new filter and hope that the bacteria on the old media is enough to build the colony in the new filter faster and keep the water parameters nice?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Correct


----------

